# Virtual Pumpkin



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Create your own Virtual halloween pumpkin:You will have to scroll down to where it says Create your own virtual pumpkin. Its fun!

http://www.apples4theteacher.com/holidays/halloween/#


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol i love this!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, that was a very neat thing to play with. I know a couple of kids that I plan on sending the link to.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx Hellrazor - I'm getting in my practice before I have to carve 10 of the real ones for Halloween.


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Dusting off old thread link still works. Made some crazy look carvings.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very fun!! I'm going to show this to my kids in the morning!


----------

